# 🌷 Important Information Regarding Flower Breeding🌷



## mocha. (Apr 15, 2020)

In a recent datamine, information has been found regarding flowers and the type of genes they have. It is now confirmed that they have both recessive and dominant genes.

All of the information can be found *HERE*



> _”
> Animal Crossing New Leaf and New Horizons both use a surprisingly complex genetics system. Every flower has its own unique genes it carries, and you cannot always tell what recessive genes a flower carries based solely on its color. The system uses basic Mendelian genetics, the same system that’s normally taught in school. Since it’s Mendelian genetics, you can also make use of punnett squares to predict offspring.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Wick (Apr 15, 2020)

I don't know why they had to turn it into rocket science.


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

now i guess it makes sense why my purple mums tend to make red, yellow, purple and green.


----------



## Capeet (Apr 15, 2020)

it's...kinda cool that they actually based it on Mendelian genetics


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 15, 2020)

As someone who studied breeding and genetics during my animal course at college, I actually find this really interesting and cool  1+ New Horizons


----------



## Crawkey (Apr 15, 2020)

I was reading through this last night as an avid flower breeder and it’s super helpful + in depth! I nerded out a little realising you can have such control over your plant stock lmao.

The notes on flowers reproducing asexually are super cool too. Wonder if that’ll make it technically easier to get the difficult hybrids since you only need one.


----------

